
WebLisp.net - An Online Interpreter for the WebLisp Programming Language - jast
http://weblisp.net/
======
ken
See also Parenscript -- <http://common-lisp.net/project/parenscript/> \--
which is a CL library that generates Javascript source code from s-exps.

------
zitterbewegung
There doesn't seem to be any xml / html generation libraries and they call it
weblisp?

~~~
shaunxcode
I could be entirely "off the mark" here but I think it is a javascript lisp
interperter which clearly has hooks into the dom directly. So it's more of a
nifty client side tool. I think the potential for writing some cool games with
this + canvas is huge. But really just writing games with js+canvas is huge,
this would just make it feel a little nicer.

------
shaunxcode
this is really cool - the canvas integration is superb. Does anyone know what
direction this is meant to be heading?

